# Game Changer!



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.equipmentworld.com/this-...World&ust_id=931c8e2600bd26ae1dd26588f8233725


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes....That is a game changer...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Now add the new raptor plow.....That would be the real deal game changer!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Nifty


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You can't sell me on those...
I bend loaders that are joined on both ends, I would have a rear bucket skid in no time.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Gonna be a lot of people tipping over forward when they extend the boom with too much weight. I have thought it would be a nice feature though.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

That's just so it easier to find in deeper water.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Good for owner-operator ,maybe . Words like bent , twisted , tweaked , broke and upside down come to mind .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> Good for owner-operator ,maybe . Words like bent , twisted , tweaked , broke and upside down come to mind .


LOL Have you met me...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Good for owner-operator ,maybe . Words like bent , twisted , tweaked , broke and upside down come to mind .


Bet I could do all those without trying very hard.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Floats?

Gust think of the deep water you could reach with that,


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Hydraulics seem awful slow to me.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

JustJeff said:


> Hydraulics seem awful slow to me.


I agree, however when you need this machine to reach and grab or stack there are benefits even though slow.

But if you are running and dumping you might need a faster machine.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

For certain applications this machine will hands down do the job.

However, for my work I really appreciate having any skid steer. My smallest machine saves sooo much time and back ache that I thank God for it. 

With only being able to lift a bit under 3/4 ton at full extension. Lifting fully loaded pallets is not possible. But I did not catch what it picks up while not extended.

I remember when their backhoe with the sliding hoe came out. Many liked it but I never really saw too many in use. However extended backhoes were different and certainly needed and used.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I will stick with my bota and white machines!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ROC is ~3200 pounds with the boom retracted.

They've got the hydraulics dumbed way down in that video or something. We have a 175 at the dairy I'm involved in and it's faster than that was.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, JCB skid steers of today aren't the same thing they were even 5 years ago. We've already got several bobcat attachments that are 7 pin and I don't want to switch them out, or our white and orange machines would become yellow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

They need to get rid of their stupid British hydraulic fittings.....or have they already?

It's cool, but I highly doubt I'd buy one.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

You could never put an Arctic on the thing....You would need a semi load of blocks


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Right, its cool but I don't see much use for it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I can see that stacking a 10ft plow extended out and reversing......

Better have a 5 point harness.

I think it's a very novel idea, I know Jim M has a regular JCB/ one arm bandit he's plowing with. Jim M......Ur thoughts?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> You could never put an Arctic on the thing....You would need a semi load of blocks


Ha.,...I've posted plenty of pictures with a machine ass up.....The funny thing is the plow is already set to plow in that position

Besides, not all arctics have ploy blocks..... I thought you were a veteran of the industry


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Ha.,...I've posted plenty of pictures with a machine ass up.....The funny thing is the plow is already set to plow in that position
> 
> Besides, not all arctics have ploy blocks..... I thought you were a veteran of the
> 
> industry


Don't get all defensive...It's ok


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That boom other then being side mounted is the same concept as our JD 3800. I actually think it will be harder to bend then everyone thinks with that short wheel base. Side door entry and better lift height is what all skid steers need.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Right, its cool but I don't see much use for it.


A high dump bucket does what we need, but I could easily see an application loading mixer wagons in a feedlot, or construction when you're not building mansions. That would still easily reach second floor stuff and no telehandler needed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Ha.,...I've posted plenty of pictures with a machine ass up.....The funny thing is the plow is already set to plow in that position
> 
> Besides, not all arctics have ploy blocks..... I thought you were a veteran of the industry


What's the latest, greatest game changer from Arctic?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Poly blocks?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's the latest, greatest game changer from Arctic?


I would hardly call it a Game Changer.....More like back to basics.

The Raptor: http://arcticsnowandiceproducts.com/raptor.php


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> I would hardly call it a Game Changer.....More like back to basics.
> 
> The Raptor: http://arcticsnowandiceproducts.com/raptor.php
> 
> View attachment 171033


Start your own "Game Changer" thread.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Please pardon my likely ignorance of something obvious, but why would this be better than a small Ag/compact telehandler? Bobcat V518/V417, CAT Th255, Genie 5519. They are usually about 6' wide, 6' tall, 10-12' long, but with better lifting. They can't turn in their own length, but with 4 wheel steering they can still turn sharply. I would think the extra wheelbase, slightly higher speed, etc. would be better for plowing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Please pardon my likely ignorance of something obvious, but why would this be better than a small Ag/compact telehandler? Bobcat V518/V417, CAT Th255, Genie 5519. They are usually about 6' wide, 6' tall, 10-12' long, but with better lifting. They can't turn in their own length, but with 4 wheel steering they can still turn sharply. I would think the extra wheelbase, slightly higher speed, etc. would be better for plowing.


Typically a skid is going to be faster, the ability to spin 180 degrees, that unit should be available with tracks. All the quick tach products that can go on a skid like a bucket, forks, Harley rake, grapple, broom, snow blower and so on.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I do like there all steer side shift whatever they call it TLB tho!!! Oh sorry wrong thread... lol.. on a serious note, the track version should be more stable once extended and a set of counter weights would help! But can the arm take it??


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> I would hardly call it a Game Changer.....More like back to basics.
> 
> The Raptor: http://arcticsnowandiceproducts.com/raptor.php
> 
> View attachment 171033


HaHaHaHaHaHa....Thats what they have come up with...Why not just hand all your pusher business to Horst..Metal Pless..and even Protech...Get off that ship Olddog it sinking....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Hysert said:


> I do like there all steer side shift whatever they call it TLB tho!!! Oh sorry wrong thread... lol.. on a serious note, the track version should be more stable once extended and a set of counter weights would help! But can the arm take it??


Skytrack's only have one arm and should pick more weight.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750 said:


> That's just so it easier to find in deeper water.





SnoFarmer said:


> Floats?
> 
> Gust think of the deep water you could reach with that,


I drove by the JCB plant in Savanah Georgia in June and they have equipment on display on a island in a pond in front of the place. Soooo they wood appear to be able to handle water wit ease and a big plus for those who take their equipment for the occasional dip.....


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Typically a skid is going to be faster, the ability to spin 180 degrees, that unit should be available with tracks. All the quick tach products that can go on a skid like a bucket, forks, Harley rake, grapple, broom, snow blower and so on.


Thanks. Most of the small telehandlers have hydraulics on the boom like a low-flow skidsteer, 20-23 GPM, 3500 psi, and some sort of quick attach.


----------



## Hoshiwaa15 (Jan 4, 2017)

Proof that direct lift stacks higher...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hoshiwaa15 said:


> Proof that direct lift stacks higher...


Lol


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

1olddogtwo said:


> I can see that stacking a 10ft plow extended out and reversing......
> 
> Better have a 5 point harness.
> 
> I think it's a very novel idea, I know Jim M has a regular JCB/ one arm bandit he's plowing with. Jim M......Ur thoughts?


If you had a use for the telehandler outside of plowing I'd say it's the cats ass. I can't see the value just for plowing.

As you know, I have a 10.5 Sectional on a 260 JCB. THat thing is the cat's ass. Incredible visibility, holds up great, no issues with the machine other than we've worn the tires out already.... I'd tell anyone looking that JCB is a contender


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

JD Dave said:


> That boom other then being side mounted is the same concept as our JD 3800. I actually think it will be harder to bend then everyone thinks with that short wheel base. Side door entry and better lift height is what all skid steers need.


Its almost every other year someone gets hurts going through the front of skid steer. At least on something like a excavator or dozer you typically have experienced operators. We had a "seasoned operator" throw out his back this year crawling in a skid. Even with serrated plates and skid tape they're slippery in the elements.


----------

